# Master vs. Peg experiment



## jaydg (Nov 14, 2007)

Since my wife nor office co workers are not into these things , this forum perhaps is where I can talk about my experiment and maybe get good input as well . 

I was lucky and was able to get a good deal on a Pegoretti Duende . I want to see what the hype is about for the Pegoretti , before I go out and buy a new set of stuff to outfit it. Before I spend further , I have to be sure about things. 

To be more direct , I want to put it head to head with my Master B Stay and see which I enjoy more. 

The Master is using Shimano , all my other bikes are on Shimano . If am going to spend to make the leap to Campy for the Pegoretti , it should be better than the Master or my other bikes . 

That being said , I stripped the parts off my beater bike ( my very first road bike ) and slapped them on to the Peg frame for my testing purposes . Perhaps it is the only 9 speed Ultegra equipped Pegoretti in the World ! :blush2: * Not for long i put out an order for Record .

I started riding the Pegoretti last tuesday , and every day since then . I have been dialling it in and been getting fonder of it . Today , I rode the master for an hour and switched to the Pegoretti for another hour . I still have to tweak the position on the Peg a bit . My fit settings on the Master are perhaps the way I would like the Peg to be also . 

I know it may not be apples and oranges . But with the bikes that I have, these are the closest in category . Kind of like a boxing match . In one corner we have the old school lugged model , which has been fitted with Carbon stays to be the highest performing Master Colnago has made ( something to that effect , is the company description of that model ) . The other corner , we have supposedly the modern steel race bike using newer methods of construction . 

So far , my initial thoughts - I think the Colnago climbs better on seated climbs. the Master is very smooth , the Pegoretti is a bit livelier but nevertheless a very good riding feel . The Colnago's paint is too thin , the Pegoretti is visually stunning . The Colnago feels very stable , I like driving the Peg into the turns and climbing out of the saddle . 

Both are very good bikes , but different . I am keeping both bikes , but can't help but compare them . I will probably have a more substantial opinion on their qualities with more saddle time .

Pictures to follow in a bit .


----------



## jaydg (Nov 14, 2007)

I was not supposed to order the new groupset , and wait for my testing to be over but I really couldn't help myself .


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

well, great to know that the Master is as good as a Peg, if not better 

and yes, we need some pictures!!


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

Definitely need to see pics of both of those bikes.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a Master, C50 and a Marcelo now. I had a Responsorium that I crashed. The comparison is apples and oranges. I prefer the Pegoretti bikes. Once I rode a Pegoretti, I sold my EPS after a few months. The Pegoretti bikes are that good. I will never part with my C50, as no carbon bike can beat it in my opinion, but the Master is a time capsul of sorts compared to modern steel methods of contemporary builders like Dario.


----------



## jaydg (Nov 14, 2007)

I ride it every day and like it more . The Peg or the Master , they are different but both give me a grin when riding . I can't help but think , " This is brilliant ! " . Here are pics of my " Steel Contenders ".

Apollo 




























Rocky




























behind the door , clubba lang is waiting to beat the crap out of these two


----------



## c50jim (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a Master that I bought last fall as a winter bike and have had a couple of Tecnos over the years (as well as C40s, EPS, Bititan, C50, 50th anniversary, etc.). My old LBS talked me into a Pegoretti a couple of months ago. So, I went out and bought a Responsorium.

I didn't have too much trouble getting the fit OK on the Peg, but I must say that I don't love the longer head tube and might have to get a little bit cut off to get the stem down to the perfect height.

I'd call the Peg's ride a lot more firm than the Master. I talked with someone selling Pegorettis and he said the Duende rode more smoothly, but the Responsorium had more snap and was better. I went for the Responsorium but might have preferred the Duende. The other difference I note between the bikes is that the Peg is a little more twitchy than the Master. It's not out and out whippy but I wouldn't feel as comfortable riding it no hands as the Master or my other Colnagos.

Oops. Got that C40 pic in by mistake but what the heck, I still love C40s.


----------



## jaydg (Nov 14, 2007)

I can relate with your inputs . Although , the Duende is supposedly the comfort bike in the Peg lineup . Compared to my Master Carbon , it has a softer ride and feels a bit lighter . Although the things I prefer with the Master over the Pegoretti are , it has more zing especially when climbing out of the saddle , perhaps it is stiffer and seems a lot more stable or predictable . I think I would definitely be more confident riding the Colnago no hands vs the Pegoretti . The Pegoretti corners well though , or just as good as my Master .

The Pegoretti seems to be more fun to ride when I go on longer rides during the weekends . Over the past month , the builds of the two bikes have changed . My testing is not that objective anymore since I may have preferences over saddles and shifters . Both bikes though I really like . If they rode the same , no point in keeping both of em . I am glad that they have their own traits.


----------

